# three point hitch L245DT



## candp (11 mo ago)

recent bought L245DT missing 3point hitch and iron peaces that attach to machine,is there a parts manual for this tractor that might include the the three point?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
You can browse Messicks website.








Kubota L245DT (Dual Traction 4wd) Parts


Kubota L245DT (Dual Traction 4wd) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------

